# They're here!! The OTHER large Bitis



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

After months of effort my mate and I were able to aquire a large group of these....Ethiopian mountain adder (Bitis parviocula)


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

What are they?
Are they a viper of some sort? im guessing from the head!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry mate...  forgot to add this bit.....Ethiopian mountain adder (Bitis parviocula)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wow they are stunning, very nice mate.


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

Incredible colours and markings. 

Do they 'hiss' like a 100 year old with emphacemia too? lol


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

They are stunning. Lovely colours.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

nice one mate how many did u get


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Stunning AL.

We also had a small group when we were keeping Bitis, extremely laid back animals our were. Ours went over to europe and have bred apparently. 

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

reli reli stunning!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning looking snakes, love the colours! Tom, any pics from your venomous keeping days? I know you kept and bred them before you became morelia mad would love to see a few....


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

stunning snakes


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> nice one mate how many did u get


20 specimens


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

wow, love the colouring and patten... very nice


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

The video :mf_dribble:

YouTube - The Other Large Bitis


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful snakes, Al. Don't think I've ever seen this species before.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Really good looking vipers!!

Hard to care for? Was thinking as they are mountain vipers..


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, They like it cool & wet


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Simply stunning. Look forward to more pics in the future :no1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow these guys have left me speechless, and i thought Nasicornis were nice!!!! 

*runs off to watch vid*


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

fergie said:


> Simply stunning. Look forward to more pics in the future :no1:


I think your avitar is just stunning too...:mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

*oh my!*

wow those are beautiful...i`ve never seen them before...thanks so much for sharing,and the video`s excellent...did he get his shed off in one piece?
Amazing!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes he did and all are feeding....


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> Yes, They like it cool & wet


As I thought, then..


----------



## lentaylor (Jan 7, 2008)

Stunning images


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow truely stunning, nice one man. :notworthy:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh wow, they are stunning! i actually gasped when i saw them!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW Jaw dropping! How are the Bitis cornuta coming along? :no1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Not so good, lost 10 of 12 most of them around Christmas. They are very fragile and stress out and die. I was tease feeding one, it struck the f/t pink and I left it alone came back in an hour and it was dead, pink uneaten.

Al


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> Not so good, lost 10 of 12 most of them around Christmas. They are very fragile and stress out and die. I was tease feeding one, it struck the f/t pink and I left it alone came back in an hour and it was dead, pink uneaten.
> 
> Al


that must be very dissapointing after all the time and effort you have put into them


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that was hoping to see them on the market soon. Maybe next time. : victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

What really bothers me is their mother stuck it out to see them born and I feel as if I let her down...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

couldnt be helped mate, not your fault really, im sure you did all you could, some times these things are not meant to be


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Al it makes me think about something you told me once about the Atheris hispida, Some snakes just don't do well in captivity. Sounds like these guys might also fit that category. 

I know how it feels to loose a snake sound like you take it personal as well.


----------

